# What's the best Mono fishing line for catching King mackerels?



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

I currently use "red lightin'" cajun line at 17 lb on a Penn 560 slammer. I just purchased a 706z Penn reel. what would be a good monofilament line that I can use for my new reel.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

flipper1 said:


> I currently use "red lightin'" cajun line at 17 lb on a Penn 560 slammer. I just purchased a 706z Penn reel. what would be a good monofilament line that I can use for my new reel.


Any name brand 20 to 25 lb. monofilament.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Ande is cheap and tough.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I use ande back country on almost all my reels that have mono


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Whatever's on sale 15-17lbs for me, backcountry Berkley big game, momoi. Pretty much any of the big names.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I use Momoi's Hi-Catch Diamond Line.


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

15lb. pink Ande


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

17lb. suffix tritanium or 15lb.


----------



## Ocadmirer (Apr 19, 2013)

I caught a bull shark measuring 5'2" to the fork from shore on a penn spinfisher v spooled with 300 yds of 20# mono from suffix and a kmart special rod. If that won't handle a king, I dunno what will.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

flipper1 said:


> I currently use "red lightin'" cajun line at 17 lb on a Penn 560 slammer. I just purchased a 706z Penn reel. what would be a good monofilament line that I can use for my new reel.


Whichever one you can fit 300+yards of onto your reel.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Trilene XL*

I have been using Trilene XL since the early 1970's. It was the best line then and still a good line. I have about 20 3000 yard spools of it. Got a lot of it off ebay,sometimes 3000 yards for $10. Can't get that with satellite!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Whatever bulk spool of name brand, usually Suffix, Outcast has for sale at the spring event!


----------

